# Christians: on the Assumption of the Blessed Virgin Mary



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Today is the feast of the Assumption of the Blessed Virgin Mary. This is the reading for Morning Prayer:

While he was saying this, a woman in the crowd raised her voice and said to him, ‘Blessed is the womb that bore you and the breasts that nursed you!’ But he said, ‘Blessed rather are those who hear the word of God and obey it!’ (Luke 11:27-2. Encouragement from Jesus himself.


----------

